# Leaking valve



## Buddyhackit9 (Apr 25, 2020)

I have an inherited irrigation system and went to open the irrigation for the season but one valve is spraying water out near one of the screws? It's a Hunter valve. Does anyone know if I can repair this without cutting it out and replacing the whole valve?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

I assume you have tried tightening the screws?

It is possible the inner diaphragm has failed. Easy fix.

It's the top or body have developed a crack. Top can be swapped easily. If the body it is more work unless you have a pvc union.


----------



## Buddyhackit9 (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks for your thoughts. I had already tried tightening the screws, but I did go back and check the diaphragm. It looks good visually. Thinking about it more, I realize that it only leaks when it turns on so does that mean it would be the solenoid? I presume there is always pressure to that pipe so I think it would leak all of the time if it was a cracked valve?

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------

